
Ask HN: What are some good resources on generative art with JS? - in9
Been looking around into learning generative art, but I&#x27;d like to keep away from java and processing. Do you guys know of some blogs or books that I could dive into?
======
onion2k
Have a look at the demo sites for rune.js, three.js, create.js, sketch.js and
processing.js. Then look up a few people like Seb Delisle
([https://seb.ly/](https://seb.ly/)), Ana Tudor
([https://codepen.io/thebabydino/](https://codepen.io/thebabydino/)), and
Ricardo Cabello ([http://mrdoob.com/](http://mrdoob.com/)). Browse around on
Codepen.io and [http://creativejs.com/](http://creativejs.com/) (especially
[http://creativejs.com/tutorials/index.html](http://creativejs.com/tutorials/index.html)).
Sadly Creative JS is essentially dead but it's still worth reading.

